# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Is this a slicer issue?

## firechild

I am constantly having an issue where the infill isn't attaching to the sides of my prints. Front and back are fine, it's only the left and right sides. I thought this may have been an issue with Cura so I switched to Slic3r, the below image is from that print. I guess the alternatives are that there is an issue with my printer. I've calibrated and the dimensions are printing perfectly. Or, it's an issue with the stl files. I'm using sketchup to create the files. Is this something anyone has experienced and if so, how did you resolve it?

20190302_101656.jpg

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Yes 

It has to do with the infill overlap percentage.

----------


## Gennyswiss

Getting this information might also be helpful to me.

----------


## firechild

Bumping this as I can't seem to find this issue happening anywhere else. It's definitely not an issue with infill overlap percentage as it's only happening across the x-axis and it's not happening on all edges. I've since updated the firmware and it's still happening. As you can see in the below photos, the calibration cube printed without issue but the test shape has issues with wall alignment only in the middle section. I now have a second Ender 3 and I have confirmed it's not an issue with the files as they print well on the 2nd printer (again ruling out the above advised issue with settings).

Has anyone seen anything like this before?

20190330_205242[1].jpg20190330_205126[1].jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

um, keep the working one and send the other one back. 
And thank whatever dieties you hold dear, that you have one of the miniscule amount of working ender 3's in circulation :-)

Probably the worst buy of any 3d printer currently on the market.

----------


## TommyDee

Worst as in F/W, Mechanical, Slicer?  I have a buddy with one of these that's been scratching his head.  Not much hair up there anymore.

----------

